# Question about tethering



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey everybody,

My phone is rooted and blah blah. I had an issue at home this weekend because my modem stopped working. I am on call for work every three weeks. I'm thinking about calling Verizon and adding tethering to my account. I'd like to call and ask prices first. Hopefully work pays for it since it is for work purposes. My question is this:

Will VZW have any way of knowing my phone is rooted? Will something stick out if my job agrees to pay for the tethering? Should the mobile hot spot work or would the root process break something? I'd like to have this feature without "stealing" it if you know what I mean. If anyone could give me some insight, I'd appreciate it.

Also, I'm running Vortex 2.5 if this helps in any way.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think you'll have to go to a full Blur ROM like SSM or Deodexed .605. You'll need the Verizon app for their official tethering and it's part of Blur.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think you'll have to go to a full Blur ROM like SSM or Deodexed .605. You'll need the Verizon app for their official tethering and it's part of Blur.
> 
> Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


Are you talking about the 3G Mobile Hotspot? Vortex has it.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"sefirosu said:


> Are you talking about the 3G Mobile Hotspot? Vortex has it.


Yeah. I haven't used Vortex too much, so I wasn't sure.

Sent from my Liberated Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Not condoning unauthorized tethering in any shape or form, but I find it hilarious that I've experienced faster speeds with Open Garden versus the 3g Mobile Hotspot. I don't really mind "illegally" tethering since "legal" tethering is included in my plan, haha. Then again, I also consume less than 0.75gb of bandwidth each month.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Not condoning unauthorized tethering in any shape or form, but I find it hilarious that I've experienced faster speeds with Open Garden versus the 3g Mobile Hotspot. I don't really mind "illegally" tethering since "legal" tethering is included in my plan, haha. Then again, I also consume less than 0.75gb of bandwidth each month.


I see tethering as a fine practice without a plan as long as you're not using it to gulp down lots of data. Your situation is perfectly ethical, even without paying for it. You don't use a whole lot of data with it, so you should be able to use the data how you want. If you were using several GBs of data each month with tethering, I'd question it. That's why some networks suck, people hogging it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I see tethering as a fine practice without a plan as long as you're not using it to gulp down lots of data. Your situation is perfectly ethical, even without paying for it. You don't use a whole lot of data with it, so you should be able to use the data how you want. If you were using several GBs of data each month with tethering, I'd question it. That's why some networks suck, people hogging it.


Yeah, I agree with you completely. Also, I'm not really paying for the tethering since I have a business account through Verizon. I just let the people much higher up than me pay for the bill.  I'd never use tethering as a replacement for an ISP though since I do view that as unethical if one doesn't have a tethering plan. I'm on wifi constantly unless I happen to be in an area without any hotspots, which is very unlikely in Atlanta. On a side note, I absolutely love big cities because of the amount of idiots that don't secure their wireless networks. Ethical or not, I don't think I'll ever pay for an ISP with the person downstairs leaving a 20mb/s connection completely unsecured.


----------

